# Effects of sunlight on glass?



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 16, 2014)

Just wondering if the sun will damage my bottles--as in fade or cause sickening of the glass? I keep them in indirect sunlight or totally away from it as a precaution, but is it okay to put them in sunlight? I know ACL bottles you can't, but coloured-glass? If it does fade, how long before it's noticeable?


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've never heard of colored glass fading, darkening maybe. Like the sun colored amethyst( purple ). I'm 48 now but dug this one when I was 14. It was light colored then, had to hold it up to light to really see the color. (Middle bottle)I keep all the sca bottles in a window. As far as labels, ACL or paper your doing the right thing. Hope this helps.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you.  Very helpful.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Never, ever put labelled stuff where it will be routinely exposed to sunlight. The UV rays will fade ink and damaged the paper fibres such that they become even more brittle than old paper already is. I imagine -- though must confess that I don't know conclusively -- that UV rays are probably not good for ACLs, as well. As to regular old glass, I've read that UV rays (yes, a theme here) do, in fact, cause surface damage to old glass but that the damage is so minute on a molecular level, even over decades and decades, that you'd need a powerful microscope (and a chip sample flaked off a bottle) to see just traces of UV damage to the glass surface.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 16, 2014)

That answers it. Thanks!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 25, 2014)

There was a problem with some batch a dative that I think was manganese, that caused coloring of the clear glass, but my computer is messed up right now.   But the sun cause the glass to turn amethyst in color.  Trouble with my computer - I couldn't get to my files. RED M


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 7, 2014)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> Never, ever put labelled stuff where it will be routinely exposed to sunlight. The UV rays will fade ink and damaged the paper fibres such that they become even more brittle than old paper already is. I imagine -- though must confess that I don't know conclusively -- that UV rays are probably not good for ACLs, as well. As to regular old glass, I've read that UV rays (yes, a theme here) do, in fact, cause surface damage to old glass but that the damage is so minute on a molecular level, even over decades and decades, that you'd need a powerful microscope (and a chip sample flaked off a bottle) to see just traces of UV damage to the glass surface.



Well, it'll definitely fade them pretty quick, especially the red ones (ever seen a Coke can that sat outside for a couple years?) but I don't know if white ACLs are in too much danger.  Still, probably best to keep them out of direct sunlight as a precaution.


----------

